# The worst thing about your lawn tractor



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ok Guys, Lawn/garden tractors are fun machines to own and use and we all seem to feel we made the right purchase for our individual needs. However, there are alot of models out there with different features at a wide range of prices.

What do you dislike or have concerns about your tractor? 
This is not to put down any brand or start a bash, I just would like to Know what you think could have been better engineered on your model. Lets be honest, If a Lawn/garden tractor was perfect, there would be $100 bills coming out of the chute instead of clippings. :lmao: 

To start things off, This is what I don't like about my GT5000:

1, Turning radius too big
2, Kohler smokes on startup
3, Traction was poor (no posi traction) and I had to add wheel weights and AG tires
4, No hour meter on my model
5, Rear axels are 1" but have plastic bushings on them for "show" to make them look bigger.
6, Headlights are operated by key switch (I would rather have a separete switch)
7, Sears needs to sell more and better and less expensive implements.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

MTD Yard Machine/15.5 OHV Tecumseh/42" deck

1. Cool down takes 45 secs+ or afterfire.
2. Oil drain nut a pain to get to.
3. Tranny is single speed with sheave pulley to vary speed. Simple and functional but kinda "sloppy" in that speed 4 might be a little different from the last time.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

L130...

Tank refill is in a crappy location (under seat). I bought a 2 inch thick hose about 18 inches long and clamped it on the end of spout in order to reach without spilling.

Other than that, no complaints.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

JD 2210 (not sure if its big lawn tractor or a little CUT, but posting anyway)

1. Not completely paid for.

2. Fuel tank on hood. Even with big funnel, I still can splash a little diesel on that pretty green paint.

3. No temperature guage, just idiot light.

4. Screened cowlings around motor really suck up loose clipping etc. Have to periodically get off and visually inspect and remove debris. Sometimes there's nothing there, and some times it's completely covered. A temp guage would take out some of the guess work.

5 Not completely paid for.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

To ad one additional dislike to Ed's list, and defend other ones on the GT5000:

1. The carb dilemma. Could be it's just mine, but all that Sears did was set the idle up higher.

Regarding the large turning radius....If all you were doing was mowing, the lawn tractors offer a tighter turning radius. That's the trade off for getting the GT.

Kohler smoking on startup will eventually diminish, at least it did on my GT3000.

The hour meter issue is easily remedied with a Hobbs unit that fits the opening provided precisely.

Headlights operated by the key switch is the same as having a separate switch, its just located on that switch. Lights are still independently operated.

The desire for additional sleeve hitch and small pull behind implements is or will become a reality in the near future. More and more manufacturers are recognizing the demand for this, so the competition will heat up and the prices will fall.

Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

1986 S92 

1. It's a piece of junk, I wonder if it's going to blow the motor every time I start it.

2. It won't pull a simple drag to smooth the bumps in the dirt/weeds/grass (no traction, belts slip)


I will admit... It is completely paid off. LOL...

-Deere


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Turn radius too big. Deck not big enough.

I am a perfect candidate for a ZTR!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My 444.


Back fire on shut down. seems like most of the big K singles do this.

LOUD!!!!! 

Speed seems to run eather to slow, or two slow.

Parts are pricy.

Tiny little gas cap under the seat. I always spill some.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Arab*


Sometimes pulls the grass out by the roots
Hoofprints when the ground is even a little soft
Leaves Exhaust products in the lawn
Flies tend to follow it around in hot weather
It uses fuel even when you are not using it to mow
Leaves some species growing in my lawn tall
needs a lot of space to store it


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Well*

Unlike ya ll i don't find anything wrong with mine except i should have bought it sooner.:smiles: After riding on a 30year old Snapper RER with a huge Turning radius the Cub 1525 makes quick work of going around things. No problems with the motor or putting gas in it the fill is so big a blind person could fill it without spilling a drop. :smiles: So I'm happy with mine.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im with jody, 
im pretty much happy..
I had a problem with the throttle freezing closed - but i replaced it. 

My kohler does smoke at start up but that adds character to the tractor. good points: 18" turning radius, power steering and lift, locking diff and act...

so im happy... although one thing... like mowhoward.. i still owe a little on it...


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Well*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Unlike ya ll i don't find anything wrong with mine except i should have bought it sooner.:smiles: After riding on a 30year old Snapper RER with a huge Turning radius the Cub 1525 makes quick work of going around things. No problems with the motor or putting gas in it the fill is so big a blind person could fill it without spilling a drop. :smiles: So I'm happy with mine.
> Jody *


But can you pop a wheely with that 1525, Jody?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Well*



> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *But can you pop a wheely with that 1525, Jody? *


No but i can with the Snapper:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Jody,
My friend next door's dad had a RER Snapper, probably close to the same year as yours. We popped many a wheely when out of site from his dad, and my dad too! 
They had 2-3 acres, and that old Sanpper was a heck of a mower. 6 or 8 horse Briggs, I think.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea there is no soft start on them:driving: mine has a 8HP Briggs.
Jody


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep my Grandfathers Snapper did it to, My father showed us how to pop wheelys on it.:zoomin: Of course we all did it when we were kids. The funniest one was I popped a small wheely on it and got caught by Granddad and he said "Damn boy that ain;t no wheely, Let me show ya. And proceeds to do a wheely for a good 5-6 feet. He was laughing the whole time. But he was a bear of a guy 6'7" and about 300 pounds.:lmao: , Iended up small only 6' 5" and I maintain my weight around 250. pounds. 

Now on my JD L-120 the only thing that really bothers me mostly is the non turning anti- scrap wheels. I have a idea for a project to change the wheels to pivoting wheels so I can just roll the deck out from under it when I need to do maintenance on it and put better wheels on it that graseable zerts:drinkin:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

That would be a sensible project, Michael.
The wheels on my JD 2210 turn and lock in at a 90 degree angle so you can slide the deck out pretty easily. The only problem with that capability is the idiot who forgets to turn them back to the straight ahead position. They don't roll very well facing sidways. Doh!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm just trying to figure out how to it. I was thinking of a wheel that swivels would do it something like the wheels on a desk chair but a lot stronger and I wouldn't have to unlock or lock. I just don't want the wiggly shopping cart wheel.:riding:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

My deck wheels are attached to a vertical rod that have holes that go up and down the rod so you can adjust the height of the wheels. There is one hole perpendicular to the height adj. holes that allow you to turn the wheel and lock it in at a 90 degree angle. A spring loaded pin goes through the holes to lock in the wheels

You might scavenge some wheels off a similiar setup and weld a bracket to hold it all together. <img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/Tractor/deckwheel.JPG>


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Great idea, but I do not want to weld on the deck at all. simply bolt on. The brackets and the wheels and the adjustment height idea dooes have my little wheel in my brain spuinning now and I will think of the idea and then post after I finish it ( might take me until April or May to finish it after all the other projects I have going Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Why not weld on? Adds to the permenance of the feature.

Just curious?


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Because it already has 4 brackets already welded on for the wheels with 5 holes. I am trying to find a way to use the existing mount. I am sort of wondering if they are going to use something like what I'm using or something different on the LT 190. It is going to use the same deck.


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

Simplicity Prestige,

Love the tractor but don't particularly care for the "jellybean" styling of all the newer Simps. Thought my old Sovereign with it's boxey styling was much meaner looking. Also don't care for the Simplicity model naming. Think it's kind of fruity. My neighbors don't treat me with any more respect because I'm riding a "Prestige". (Also didn't treat me like royalty when I had my "Sovereign"!) Good old letters and numbers would work just fine.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What is wrong with my 1978 Deere 316 or 1984 316? That I can't buy the exact same tractor new today. Nor can I get a new 318. I'll just have to keep my babies repaired and maintained so I'll not have to buy a lesser new machine.


----------



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

About the only thing I dislike about my tractor is that it was a prototype for Poulan that never went to market and therefore no one has parts listed for that model number. I guess there is one other thing I dislike - the deck has always been a bear to keep level.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

*GT 3000*

I wasn't real pleased that for the cost of my GT 3000 that it didn't come with an hour meter and the halogen lights. I have fixed that. The lever for the hydro drive on the fender was the pitts so I converted it so it's foot operated. I'm afraid the steering is kind of lightly built and I'm sure it will wear out. I am pretty happy with it over all though......


----------



## Husq. (Dec 19, 2003)

I wish my Husky 1542XP had the following...

1. Additional bracing and support for steering shaft
2. Hood that completely enclosed the engine

Cannon


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've been rethinking this and have decided, the worst thing about my lawn tractor is I can't use it right now to cut my lawn.:lmao:


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BradT _
> *Simplicity Prestige,
> 
> Love the tractor but don't particularly care for the "jellybean" styling of all the newer Simps. Thought my old Sovereign with it's boxey styling was much meaner looking. *


Couldn't agree more My old Landlord 2012 looks like a REAL tractor. The only problems with it is:
Hard to find good replacement parts.
Very hard to get off of it. I just keep riding and riding. 
Summer time I even get hemariods? (SP)?


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Bad points on Wheelhorse B-100
1. Weak ball joints on tie rod arms.
2. Not a step through design. If you jump on carelessly, you might injure your...you know.
3. Deck weight is about 200#.
4. Can't seem to get card on 10HP Kohler adjusted quite right. Runs very rich.
5. Has the turning radius of a battleship.

Bad points on Regent
1. Turf tires are very gentle on the lawn, but provide little traction in turns or on hills.
2. I wish it moved about 3 MPH faster.
3. The frame flexes in strange ways. The left front tire will lift in a left hand turn on any slope.


----------

